# How to sell Aston Gerard watches



## Aston Gerard (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi - I was hoping to get some advice on how to sell a large quantity of valuable watches.

About 10 years ago, I invested in 100 Aston Gerard diamond encrusted watches. They are worth GBP16,000 each (they have tags to prove it) and are in perfect condition in their original solid wooden boxes. The boxes alone are worth GBP300. I paid a lot less for them and bought them with the intention of selling them on to generate a retirement fund. But now the time has come, I am not sure what the best way would be to sell such a large quantity of them - apart from anything else, they are pretty bulky!

I do know I am unlikely to get the full retail price for such a large number but I was hoping to get something like 60-70% of retail price (is that realistic?) Any tips about how to do this would be gratefully received.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2016)

put them on eBay, they will find their true value there :yes:


----------



## Aston Gerard (Jan 20, 2016)

Bruce said:


> put them on eBay, they will find their true value there :yes:


 I am worried that if I do that, the first couple will go for a good price but then the rest might struggle - that's the problem with having such a large quantity.

Oh, and I should say I am Australia based if that helps.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

are they as ugly as this one

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aston-Gerard-Steel-Diamond-approx-3ct-Bracelet-Wrist-Watch-BOXED-WITH-COA-/151869657321?hash=item235c2310e9:g:I7UAAOSw5VFWNPU6

it sold for an offer under £240. I think the seller did well


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2016)

Aston Gerard said:


> I am worried that if I do that, the first couple will go for a good price but then the rest might struggle - that's the problem with having such a large quantity.


 i would imagine if you are capable of joining a watch forum then you already know what the watches are worth or not worth as the case may be.

a [ very ] quick search shows Aston Gerard brand is linked to scams and rip offs, if you have been scammed i feel very sorry for you, but surely you must know this by now and are now trying to pass them on



scottswatches said:


> are they as ugly as this one
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aston-Gerard-Steel-Diamond-approx-3ct-Bracelet-Wrist-Watch-BOXED-WITH-COA-/151869657321?hash=item235c2310e9:g:I7UAAOSw5VFWNPU6
> 
> it sold for an offer under £240. I think the seller did well


 it could have been £5 :yes:

:watch:


----------



## Aston Gerard (Jan 20, 2016)

O. M. G. That's really low. I guess I'd be better selling them through a reputable dealer.

Plus mine are gold.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2016)

Aston Gerard said:


> O. M. G. That's really low. I guess I'd be better selling them through a reputable dealer.
> 
> Plus mine are gold.


 i cant say for sure, but i doubt they are pure gold, show us a picture of your watches and hall marks


----------



## Aston Gerard (Jan 20, 2016)

They are gold plated - 5 microns.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2016)

Aston Gerard said:


> They are gold plated - 5 microns.


 thats not solid gold,


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I look forward to seeing these on the Pay It Forward thread.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2016)

Davey P said:


> I look forward to seeing these on the Pay It Forward thread.....


 no thanks, absolute stinkers IMO


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Bruce said:


> no thanks, absolute stinkers IMO


 But... they're... diamond encrusted.... :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2016)

Davey P said:


> But... they're... diamond encrusted.... :laugh:


 yes but there is Diamonds and then there is Diamonds :thumbsup:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Have a hard time thinking these are the real deal, simply because if they are, that would be a 6 figure investment, easily as much as 500k, then the buyer would not have spent that much money without having any idea as to whether it is a sound investment or not. I wouldn't buy 1 expensive watch if I didn't know the resale price, and the chances that it would then sell.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

But of



Aston Gerard said:


> Hi - I was hoping to get some advice on how to sell a large quantity of valuable watches.
> 
> About 10 years ago, I invested in 100 Aston Gerard diamond encrusted watches. They are worth GBP16,000 each (they have tags to prove it) and are in perfect condition in their original solid wooden boxes. The boxes alone are worth GBP300. I paid a lot less for them and bought them with the intention of selling them on to generate a retirement fund. But now the time has come, I am not sure what the best way would be to sell such a large quantity of them - apart from anything else, they are pretty bulky!
> 
> I do know I am unlikely to get the full retail price for such a large number but I was hoping to get something like 60-70% of retail price (is that realistic?) Any tips about how to do this would be gratefully received.


 Umm at the risk of offending, are you really naive enough to think they are worth £16k because the sales Tag proves it? A gold plated watch of little zero name recognition plastered with pretty low clarity single cut diamonds does not make for a high value item, certainly not an investment. What I smell here is a dealer looking to circumvent the sales rules.

Everyone form an orderly queue and have your £16k cheque ready. Made out to cash please.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2016)

hughlle said:


> Have a hard time thinking these are the real deal, simply because if they are, that would be a 6 figure investment, easily as much as 500k, then the buyer would not have spent that much money without having any idea as to whether it is a sound investment or not. I wouldn't buy 1 expensive watch if I didn't know the resale price, and the chances that it would then sell.


 personally i think he is a chancer, he must know what they are and probably is trying every place and forum possible to find a mug that will buy them, cheap chinese tat



Padders said:


> But of
> 
> Umm at the risk of offending, are you really naive enough to think they are worth £16k because the sales Tag proves it? A gold plated watch of little zero name recognition plastered with pretty low clarity single cut diamonds does not make for a high value item, certainly not an investment. What I smell here is a dealer looking to circumvent the sales rules.
> 
> Everyone form an orderly queue and have your £16k cheque ready. Made out to cash please.


 :laugh:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh dear...

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/96907-the-infamous-watch-thread/&do=embed


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

A lie keeps growing and growing until its as plain as the nose of your face - Pinocchio 1940.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

"In January 2010, adam164 kindly shows my Aston Gerard model on the TZ-UK thread entitled, "The worst name in watchmaking is...?, and he is "taken" by the fact that these watches are priced at the level of a Patek, and goes on to compliment my watch as being "a pile of sh*te." Oh well, that is not the most offensive comment to have been made about Aston Gerard"

GLWTS! :laugh:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Padders said:


> Everyone form an orderly queue and have your £16k cheque ready.* Made out to cash please.*


 Or better still, Western Union.... :laugh:

I think it's safe to say that will be the last we hear from Aston Gerard..... :bash:


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

We already have a thread on this brand I believe :

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/96907-the-infamous-watch-thread/


----------



## Andern (Oct 28, 2015)

Let's see the merchandise then champ. Hate to say to say it but this seems like a thinly veiled can I con you into buying my rubbish thread. Invested in them for retirement you say? Right oh pal, looks like its back to work for you unfortunately


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Why is this thread in the Vintage section anyway? Since when was 10 year old Chinese tat Vintage?


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2016)

Padders said:


> Why is this thread in the Vintage section anyway? Since when was 10 year old Chinese tat Vintage?


 good point, i wonder if any out of the "100" have leaked batteries


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

You'd think anyone with any sense would know the last place you're going to be able to scam anyone with dodgy watches, would be a watch forum full of watch collectors that know what they are looking at.... :laugh:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

"diamonds and gold"; too many scams, except industrial diamonds which are essential.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Aston Gerard said:


> Hi - I was hoping to get some advice on how to sell a large quantity of valuable watches.
> 
> About 10 years ago, I invested in 100 Aston Gerard diamond encrusted watches. They are worth GBP16,000 each (they have tags to prove it) and are in perfect condition in their original solid wooden boxes. The boxes alone are worth GBP300. I paid a lot less for them and bought them with the intention of selling them on to generate a retirement fund. But now the time has come, I am not sure what the best way would be to sell such a large quantity of them - apart from anything else, they are pretty bulky!
> 
> I do know I am unlikely to get the full retail price for such a large number but I was hoping to get something like 60-70% of retail price (is that realistic?) Any tips about how to do this would be gratefully received.


 They are WORTH what someone will pay for them, which is very, very little. £300 for the box? Jog on, it's about as "top quality" as Elizabeth Duke.

I'm really sorry, but Aston Gerard is a bit of joke in watch collecting circles - I suspect you will still be stuck with 99 of these when you breathe your last.
You say you bought them for a lot less than ticket price, I sincerely hope so! Your dream of releasing 60% of their sticker value is never ever ever going to happen, you will be lucky to recover 1% - 2% (£16,000 "RRP" but bringing a couple of hundred quid on e.bay to anyone silly enough to be sucked in by the ridiculous number).

Sorry dude, these were a scam, basically. If you find anyone willing to buy them at more than 1% tell them I have a bridge for sale... https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiq1sCe0rjKAhVFWhQKHYd9C_wQFggpMAE&url=https%3A%2F%2Fen.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FGeorge_C._Parker&usg=AFQjCNHFst-bRtA9j0_60ycsS29nNrJFPw


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Aston Gerard said:


> Hi - I was hoping to get some advice on how to sell a large quantity of valuable watches.
> 
> About 10 years ago, I invested in 100 Aston Gerard diamond encrusted watches. They are worth GBP16,000 each (they have tags to prove it) and are in perfect condition in their original solid wooden boxes. The boxes alone are worth GBP300. I paid a lot less for them and bought them with the intention of selling them on to generate a retirement fund. But now the time has come, I am not sure what the best way would be to sell such a large quantity of them - apart from anything else, they are pretty bulky!
> 
> I do know I am unlikely to get the full retail price for such a large number but I was hoping to get something like 60-70% of retail price (is that realistic?) Any tips about how to do this would be gratefully received.


 Oh come on, you're pulling our legs aren't you? :biggrin: Even some of your wording above is traditionally cliché in nature.

Everyone has said it already but if you genuinely bought these as a retirement fund then you were scammed. These watches are probably worth about £100 each and I reckon the best way to sell them would be to dribble them out on eBay, perhaps in BIN with Best Offer sales at, say, £100-£200. If you bought the watches at, say, £50 each then that might not be such a bad selling price.

The boxes might be nice (they often are nice on these oversold Chinese-origin watches) but definitely aren't worth £300 each.

By the way, assuming you're genuine, do not ask this question on the other well known UK watch forum. They'll eat you alive. ;-)


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

artistmike said:


> You'd think anyone with any sense would know the last place you're going to be able to scam anyone with dodgy watches, would be a watch forum full of watch collectors that know what they are looking at.... :laugh:


 Well, if I win this week's lottery - - Icvould buy them all and give them to my favourite members - -

Bruce

Mach, (got to keep in with the Mods)

Stan,

2 for RWP

Bond (to wear at work)

Ooooh and lot's more

If you want to be taken OFF the list send a request on the back of a twenty pound note to

Edinburgh Home for Distressed TIMEX - -


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

The more I think about this...it has to be a wind up.

Can the mod's check Aston Gerards IP address against Bond's please?? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2016)

kevkojak said:


> The more I think about this...it has to be a wind up.
> 
> Can the mod's check Aston Gerards IP address against Bond's please?? :biggrin:


 damn, as i am blocked that would mean he hasn't read my comments.....heart broken :sadwalk:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I wish they were in their original liquid wooden boxes.

Later,
William


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

kevkojak said:


> The more I think about this...it has to be a wind up.
> 
> Can the mod's check Aston Gerards IP address against Bond's please?? :biggrin:


 Checked the IP address and it's never been used before, it also originates from Australia, maybe it's genuine.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Roy said:


> Checked the IP address and it's never been used before, it also originates from Australia, maybe it's genuine.


 :biggrin: Pity, I thought it might have been an elaborate practical joke.

Ah well, sigh me up for a couple then. I'll pay £20 each!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Later,
William


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Roy said:


> Checked the IP address and it's never been used before, it also originates from Australia, maybe it's genuine.


 Maybe you should make him an offer Roy and use them for the basis of a RLT forum special edition. That would really test the loyalty of the contributors!


----------



## Aston Gerard (Jan 20, 2016)

I don't know anything about Bond but I feel as though I have walked in on somebody else's joke. Thanks for making a new member feel so welcome.



Bruce said:


> thats not solid gold,


 Actually it is very good quality. Most gold watches are only plated to 1 micron thickness but Aston Gerards are plated to 5 microns. That's one of the reasons they are so valuable and why they are prepared to put their Crest of Excellence on the dial. If you don't want to (can't afford to?) invest then that's your call but don't impose your jealousy on everybody else.


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Aston Gerard said:


> Actually it is very good quality. Most gold watches are only plated to 1 micron thickness but Aston Gerards are plated to 5 microns. That's one of the reasons they are so valuable and why they are prepared to put their Crest of Excellence on the dial. If you don't want to (can't afford to?) invest then that's your call but don't impose your jealousy on everybody else.


 Oh come on, you have got to be winding us up with comments like that. :swoon:

No one is that naive, are they?

Now, assuming for now that you are serious...

You must surely be aware that these watches are not valuable (they are not totally worthless but nor are they remotely valuable in any way) and their "Crest of Excellence" means nothing at all.

By the way, the response you have received here really has been quite friendly! There are other forums where you would have received a much less kindly response.

No one here is jealous about your watches. This forum has many watch collectors on it and, between us, we know what genuinely high quality watches look like in a whole range of price/value bands. The watches you have (gold plating, diamonds, "Crest of Excellence", and boxes included) are cheaply made, fairly low quality, Chinese mass market watches whose main feature is that they have been cleverly marketed. As I say, they are not utterly worthless and, as per my earlier message, I think they are probably saleable in very small volumes at any one time and at fairly low prices (£100 or so is my guess).

Even if you are genuine then I think you already know that no one here is going to buy one (except perhaps as a joke), so why don't you tell us how much you paid for them? I'd love to know.

Also, I don't think you said (apologies if I missed it): Are yours quartz or automatic models?


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Aston Gerard said:


> Actually it is very good quality. Most gold watches are only plated to 1 micron thickness but Aston Gerards are plated to 5 microns. That's one of the reasons they are so valuable


 Very funny ... Higher grade brands are usually solid gold but ones that watches that do have gold plating, plate at about 20 microns, given that the rule of thumb for wear is about one micron per year. ... So what you're saying is that your watches are designed to last five years at most before people realise what a pile of rubbish they've bought.... Yeah, real quality those ... :laugh:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm sure they are very valuable and I'm sure very few people here could even dream of affording one of their boxes.

http://r.ebay.com/Zzq7pL

:laugh:


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Krispy said:


> I'm sure they are very valuable and I'm sure very few people here could even dream of affording one of their boxes.
> 
> http://r.ebay.com/Zzq7pL
> 
> :laugh:


 At £2.99 each the boxes are quite nice, but it's a shame about the branding. Ironically (but seriously) I think the boxes would be worth a bit more without the branding.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Aston Gerard said:


> Thanks for making a new member feel so welcome.


 :swoon:



Markrlondon said:


> At £2.99 each the boxes are quite nice, but it's a shame about the branding. Ironically (but seriously)* I think the boxes are worth a bit more than the watches*


 There, I corrected it for you mate - No need to thank me :tongue:


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

To the OP. You absolutely right and I for one feel a little ashamed that we have let our jealousy get in the way of helping you. Since you have been so maltreated might I suggest a venue where you will receive the constructive comments you crave? Repost your query on TZ-UK where you will get posters with deep enough pockets to offer an opinion without letting their jealousy cloud their better nature.

As you have no doubt surmised unless you have a Seiko, Timex, Smiths or whatever Nigel has on this week they don't want to know round here!


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Aston Gerard said:


> I don't know anything about Bond but I feel as though I have walked in on somebody else's joke. Thanks for making a new member feel so welcome.
> 
> Actually it is very good quality. Most gold watches are only plated to 1 micron thickness but Aston Gerards are plated to 5 microns. That's one of the reasons they are so valuable and why they are prepared to put their Crest of Excellence on the dial. If you don't want to (can't afford to?) invest then that's your call but don't impose your jealousy on everybody else.


 Hahahaha, love it! 
5 microns is the thinnest gold plating I've ever come across, most decent watches are 20 microns and up, and even £9.99 Lorus are usually 10 microns thick. :biggrin:

You are correct, I can't afford to invest. I bought a sandwich and a bottle of Coke from Poundland on my way into work today meaning it's TOTALLY wiped out my budget for one (dare I say two?) of these incredibly well made Chinese lumps of sticky shat. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2016)

Aston Gerard said:


> I don't know anything about Bond but I feel as though I have walked in on somebody else's joke. Thanks for making a new member feel so welcome.
> 
> Actually it is very good quality. Most gold watches are only plated to 1 micron thickness but Aston Gerards are plated to 5 microns. That's one of the reasons they are so valuable and why they are prepared to put their Crest of Excellence on the dial. If you don't want to (can't afford to?) invest then that's your call but don't impose your jealousy on everybody else.


 if you are being serious then i feel so sorry[ genuinely ] for you as you clearly have been ripped off and badly advised, however, as i have already pointed out, if you are capable of searching out and joining an appropriate forum then you are capable of searching info on your watches then you will know Aston Gerard is a made up chinese brand producing watches to deceive the unwary. if you had come on here asking about 1 that you had purchased everybody would have politely pointed out the issues with your purchase just like everybody all ready have with your 100 watches, if you genuinely cant accept what you have obviously already researched and what everyone on here is telling you then you are clearly delusional and again i feel sorry for you, in my opinion, your best bet with least come back would be to go to a boot fair [ i am sure you have them or similar in Australia ] put one at a time on your table and see if you can get 50 or 60 Au dollars each for them, at that i think you would be doing well, also research what has already been pointed out about gold plating, you may learn something :thumbsup:

in my opinion, you are either a conman or a fool, i cant decide. :yes:

P.S trust me.................there is not a single atom of jealousy from me :biggrin:

P.P.S.......................and why single me out? :laugh:


----------



## Andyj56 (Dec 12, 2015)

Can we see a photo of the 100 watches, just to see what I might want to invest? I might go up to £100 for the lot inc delivery, but not without pics! Otherwise I'm out! :laugh:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Bruce said:


> in my opinion, you are either a conman or a fool, i cant decide. :yes:


 Oh, I think we all know the answer to that one mate :tongue:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2016)

Davey P said:


> Oh, I think we all know the answer to that one mate :tongue:


 i am on the fence, its a hard one :rofl:


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

I have a vision of a Del-boy character in one of those walkabout cork hats.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2016)

Padders said:


> I have a vision of a Del-boy character in one of those walkabout cork hats.


 and wearing the big heavy sheepskin coat in the out back, that would explain the brain damage weird behaviour


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

G'day....


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Cruel very cruel! Sorry, but it's all true, it's the sort of watch that is the item of choice for "looky looky" men on holiday beaches and in Supermarket car parks. :bash:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2016)

kevkojak said:


> G'day....


 shouldn't laugh, but good one :rofl:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Chers Bruce, I couldn't find a good cork hat photo to use other than Crocodile Dundee.

I feel pretty bad for the OP if he is indeed genuine, but I can't see it - these things are just sooooo bad I find it impossible to believe he hasn't carried out the necessary due diligence firstly before buying and secondly when thinking about selling.

100 watches should still bring back £10,000 so no small number. I hope to Christ he paid less. A lot less!

Quick maths - full RRP on those would have been £1,650,000 :wacko: . Tough break dude, better than a mil and a half down to ten grand.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2016)

i feel for him too Kev, i think the problem can be a "little bit of knowledge is dangerous" it could be he/she has heard real gold watches have gold case backs....his/hers have plated ones, that could be enough to convince some. regardless i think they may now have the message...............if not they deserve all the get IMO


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Seems to me there are three possibilities here:

(1) Innocent victim of a scam who has taken on board the key selling points used in the scam and doesn't want to believe what we're saying.

(2) Scammer who knows what they are doing and is trying to offload the watches using fake innocence. (Not working very well).

(3) A hoax.

I've still not come to a firm conclusion about which it is, but (2) or (3) seem most likely. I really, really hope it's not (1).

In my comments to 'Aston Gerard' I have given benefit of the doubt just in case it is (1).


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hoping for 60-70% of retail price of £16k.. so somewhere around £10k. If I had that kind of cash for a watch, I think I'd prefer a nice Rolex Daytona, quite frankly.

If you are genuine, then bad luck, you've been well seen off. Sorry. If you're not, then bog off- you've been totally rumbled.

You can always try this on a different forum called TZ-UK, they're a soft bunch over there, and very naive- you are far more likely to succeed. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2016)

i have just received this email, slightly off subject, but kind of relevant................i have already sent my bank details, credit card number and building society details, i do hope i can help, its not for the money you understand :thumbsup:

Good day Dear friend,
I am Mrs. Deborah Par, from republic of Ireland, born in the state of Ohio USA. I am legally married to Mr. Goodman Khanyile a South Africa citizen born brought up in Switzerland, I live in Switzerland with my husband for 32 years before we move down to South Africa in 1985 after my husband retirement in 1974, I am 76 years old by the grace of God, I am a new Christian convert, suffering from long time cancer of the breast. 
All indication from my doctor that my conditions is really deteriorating and it is quite obvious that I wouldnt live more than two months, according to my doctors and in all indication regards to medical analysis.

This is because the cancer disease has gotten to a very bad stage that no hope for me to be a living person again. My dear husband was involved with the January 2000 Kenya airways plane crashed as you can see on the news line web site. Http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/6627485.stm ) 40 years period of marriage life, still we could not produce any child, my late husband was very wealthy and after his death, I inherited some part of his business and money in the bank.

The doctors has advised me that I may not live for more than one months and 2 weeks and warn me to stop thinking over who is going to inherit my money, today I have decided to donate contribute to the less privileges, charity and orphanage homes.

I made this decision after listing to the news line about 100 years old woman who secretly donate her fortune upon her death.
http://www.myfoxspokane.com/dpps/news/dpgoh-woman-donates-secret-millions-upon-her-death-fc-20100305_6410207\http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8o-e-ilsum I choose you after viewing your profile and I have confident in you because I have prayed. I am willing to donate the sum of $20.5million U.S Dollars, to the less privileged.
YOU WILL ALSO GET 30% OF THE MONEY WHICH WILL BE; SIX MILLION AND ONE HUNDRED THOUSAND DOLLARS ($6,100,000) AS YOUR COMPENSATION FOR HELPING ME FULFILL THIS DESIRE OF DONATION. 
Please I want you to note that this fund is still in the bank where my husband deposited it. I am going to advice my lawyer to change my last will to your name and file in an application for the transfer of the money in your name.
lastly, I honestly pray that this money when transferred will be used for the said purpose even though I am late then or alive, because I have come to find out that wealth acquisition without God is vanity according to the wisest king in Israeli Solomon, and I made the promise to God that the fund will be use to help the needy and the less privilege.

May the grace of our lord the love of God and the fellowship of God be with you and your family, please further discussion contact me with my 
Email Address: [email protected]
I await urgent reply.

Remain blessed

Mrs. Deborah Par

is there anyone else here willing to help this poor soul ?

i thought maybe she could invest in some Aston Gerard watches as they seem good value at the moment :laugh:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Six million? Not worth the bother mate :angry:

I received one of those emails a while ago, and my cut of the loot was something like $6 BILLION dollars :yahoo: :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2016)

Davey P said:


> Six million? Not worth the bother mate :angry:
> 
> I received one of those emails a while ago, and my cut of the loot was something like $6 BILLION dollars :yahoo: :laugh:


 thats the last free watch you get :angry: $6 billion....greedy %%&***^%


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Bruce said:


> thats the last free watch you get :angry: $6 billion....greedy %%&***^%


 I didn't say I took it mate, I just said it was offered.................... :whistling:


----------



## Andern (Oct 28, 2015)

What's sad about this is if I had to choose the more believable story it would be that of Mrs Par :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2016)

Andern said:


> What's sad about this is if I had to choose the more believable story it would be that of Mrs Par :laugh:


 :laugh:


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Never mind emails there was a hoard of apparently deaf students going round my area with a piece of paper in their hand with a sob story on it begging for money. The cheek of some people is unreal.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Do it- you could build Steve Austin!!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm confident that when/if our Nigel gets the job from Mrs Par, he'll tip us all the wink when the money is transferred over ? :yes:

In the meantime, I've sent Mrs Par an e-mail reminding her of the charity work done in Edinburgh in the Home for Distressed TIMEX, and asking for help to donate a Million or so to keep the rats from knawing at the door :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2016)

mel said:


> I'm confident that when/if our Nigel gets the job from Mrs Par, he'll tip us all the wink when the money is transferred over ? :yes:
> 
> In the meantime, I've sent Mrs Par an e-mail reminding her of the charity work done in Edinburgh in the Home for Distressed TIMEX, and asking for help to donate a Million or so to keep the rats from knawing at the door :whistling:


 progress has been swift..she has already taken the £25,000 transfer fee from my credit card so she can send me my millions, good to see Mrs Par is so efficient,,,it eases my mind :yes:


----------



## Andyj56 (Dec 12, 2015)

xellos99 said:


> Never mind emails there was a hoard of apparently deaf students going round my area with a piece of paper in their hand with a sob story on it begging for money. The cheek of some people is unreal.


 The dreaded chuggers! :bash:


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Aston Gerard said:


> Hi - I was hoping to get some advice on how to sell a large quantity of valuable watches.
> 
> About 10 years ago, I invested in 100 Aston Gerard diamond encrusted watches. They are worth GBP16,000 each (they have tags to prove it) and are in perfect condition in their original solid wooden boxes. The boxes alone are worth GBP300. I paid a lot less for them and bought them with the intention of selling them on to generate a retirement fund. But now the time has come, I am not sure what the best way would be to sell such a large quantity of them - apart from anything else, they are pretty bulky!
> 
> I do know I am unlikely to get the full retail price for such a large number but I was hoping to get something like 60-70% of retail price (is that realistic?) Any tips about how to do this would be gratefully received.


 Sorry to the OP, but I p**ed myself laughing at the thought that anyone would part with hard earned cash for them, and to think that they may pay for a retirement then once again 'sorry' but you may need to find a doctor as your clearly ill.

Actually NO! I'm not sorry, infact I think you've got a damn cheek to come on this forum and use a veiled attempt to sell this tat to people who have got an interest in and knowledge of watches. Infact I think you have insulted the research skills and intelligence of our members to think that they are as daft as you!!

Personally I think you should bog off :angry: , these of course are my opinions are are not those of the TWF. (but then again there may be a few members that are thinking along the same lines judging from some of the previous posts :yes: )

Bye now! Fox


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2016)

Foxdog said:


> Sorry to the OP, but I p**ed myself laughing at the thought that anyone would part with hard earned cash for them, and to think that they may pay for a retirement then once again 'sorry' but you may need to find a doctor as your clearly ill.
> 
> Actually NO! I'm not sorry, infact I think you've got a damn cheek to come on this forum and use a veiled attempt to sell this tat to people who have got an interest in and knowledge of watches. Infact I think you have insulted the research skills and intelligence of our members to think that they are as daft as you!!
> 
> ...


 :laugh: what ya gettin at eh?


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GENTLEMANS-ASTON-GERARD-22O-DIAMONDS-TIME-PIECE-BOXED-NEW-LOOK-/172066496687?hash=item280ff660af:g:sPAAAOSwDk5TtEMp

"NO PAY-PAL. CASH ON COLLECTION TO YOUR SATISFACTION!"

I wonder why?!

:laugh:


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Roy said:


> Checked the IP address and it's never been used before, it also originates from Australia, maybe it's genuine.


 VPN TIME!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2016)

Krispy said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GENTLEMANS-ASTON-GERARD-22O-DIAMONDS-TIME-PIECE-BOXED-NEW-LOOK-/172066496687?hash=item280ff660af:g:sPAAAOSwDk5TtEMp
> 
> "NO PAY-PAL. CASH ON COLLECTION TO YOUR SATISFACTION!"
> 
> ...


 its cheap too, only £4100 :scared: ......but at least its nice looking :scared: and at least you would be safe going to his door with £4100 :scared:


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

This has to be a joke/wind up or scam. I wouldn't even buy one of those to offend someone. If I wanted to blow anywhere near 16k on a watch I'd probably aim at a nice Rolex LV, Daytona or Milgauss. In fact with careful buying I could probably have all 3 for the price of that Aston. Other options would be a Speedy Moonwatch and a nice Sinn with some change I'd guess. Oh the permutations.

Who in their right mind would give 16k for an Aston and £300 for the box?? From what I've seen the decimal point needs to be 4 places to the left. Someone's been licking the toxic frogs I think.

If the OP has been scammed then I have some pity for them, as they must feel gutted. If not, I hope someone doesn't get stung buying them on eBay at a falsely high value.

Years ago, through work, I took a watch to Rolex to be verified. It turned out to be an elaborate fake but in solid gold with several hundred diamonds encrusted in the dial and bracelet. If genuine the value would've been 55k, as it was it was worth 5k. Either way I wouldn't have wanted it as it was gauche. Reminds me of the Aston in the links posted.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2016)

Littlelegs said:


> Someone's been licking the toxic frogs I think.


 well he is from Australia :laugh:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

It's not usually me as the voice of reason, and I did make that Steve Irwin meme, but just to point out there is a very real possibility this chap is genuine and all we're doing now is being a bit offensive...

Maybe lock it up? I'm sure our antipodean pal has all the info he could ever want from this thread (and a little bit he doesn't want too - Bruce, you bully!) :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2016)

kevkojak said:


> It's not usually me as the voice of reason, and I did make that Steve Irwin meme, but just to point out there is a very real possibility this chap is genuine and all we're doing now is being a bit offensive...
> 
> Maybe lock it up? I'm sure our antipodean pal has all the info he could ever want from this thread (and a little bit he doesn't want too - Bruce, you bully!) :biggrin:


 what did i say ? :laugh:

my cousins live over there :yes:


----------



## EchoSevenNine (Jan 21, 2016)

Looks like i joined up just in time!

I'm not usually lucky enough to get in on the good deals.

I'll take 2.


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

kevkojak said:


> It's not usually me as the voice of reason, and I did make that Steve Irwin meme, but just to point out there is a very real possibility this chap is genuine and all we're doing now is being a bit offensive...
> 
> Maybe lock it up? I'm sure our antipodean pal has all the info he could ever want from this thread (and a little bit he doesn't want too - Bruce, you bully!) :biggrin:


 I think you're right, although I would like to hear back from him.

Perhaps he's taken the advice some offered here and will try asking on TZ-UK...


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Markrlondon said:


> I think you're right, although I would like to hear back from him.
> 
> Perhaps he's taken the advice some offered here and will try asking on TZ-UK...


 *shudder*. The pitchforks haven't been sharpened over there yet this year from what I've seen. The poor soul... :whistling:


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Oh the story he will take with him. We will be known as savages :taz: :taz: :taz:


----------



## Aston Gerard (Jan 20, 2016)

Markrlondon said:


> I think you're right, although I would like to hear back from him.
> 
> Perhaps he's taken the advice some offered here and will try asking on TZ-UK...


 OK - time to fess up. It was a spoof thread. I don't have a hundred Aston Gerards and have no intention of scamming anyone. But hopefully I made a few people smile.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2016)

Aston Gerard said:


> OK - time to fess up. It was a spoof thread. I don't have a hundred Aston Gerards and have no intention of scamming anyone. But hopefully I made a few people smile.


 not sure how many are or will be smiling, why as a new member would you do that? its a bit offensive mate


----------



## Aston Gerard (Jan 20, 2016)

Bruce said:


> not sure how many are or will be smiling, why as a new member would you do that? its a bit offensive mate


 No offence meant - I thought it was obvious deadpan humour but if I've upset you then I'm sorry.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2016)

Aston Gerard said:


> No offence meant - I thought it was obvious deadpan humour but if I've upset you then I'm sorry.


 its not obvious deadpan humour if nobody gets it,we get spam on here quite regularly and deal with it the same way.

its a strange way to introduce yourself, maybe its just me, i am sure others will comment in due course


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It looks like someone's p1ssed on their own fireworks. :bash:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2016)

Stan said:


> It looks like someone's p1ssed on their own fireworks. :bash:


 is it just me or is that just f8cking weird?


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Aston Gerard said:


> OK - time to fess up. It was a spoof thread. I don't have a hundred Aston Gerards and have no intention of scamming anyone. But hopefully I made a few people smile.


 Hah, very good. I think you got it just right in terms of being just about believable.

It made me smile. :biggrin:

If you're new here and not an old hand in disguise then it probably wasn't the best way to introduce yourself but it still amuses me. Then again, I quite like practical jokes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2016)

Markrlondon said:


> Hah, very good.
> 
> It made me smile. :biggrin:


 it must just be me then :wacko:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Bruce said:


> is it just me or is that just f8cking weird?


 It reminds me of some of the sh1te a former member with multiple personalities used to pull. :wink:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

They come and go. :yes:

Later,
William


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

We've been had. It was and is harmless. We should just take it in good humour.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2016)

Markrlondon said:


> We've been had. It was and is harmless. We should just take it in good humour.


 sorry i dont see it that way, if he was an established memebr then yes something like that would be funny, but the trust is gone and thats what forums are built on because were are all mostly faceless entities at a keyboard, it takes time to build a rapport and get to know people, that IMHHO was not a good way to introduce yourself, if i am wrong i will apologise


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Bruce said:


> but the trust is gone and thats what forums are built on because were are all mostly faceless entities at a keyboard, it takes time to build a rapport and get to know people, that IMHHO was not a good way to introduce yourself, if i am wrong i will apologise


 But what trust in this scenario? I don't know what trust I could have had that could now be gone. It's just a joke. It's not serious. As a practical joke I think it was funny and it worked well. People were taken in and that is what makes it funny. We should not take ourselves so seriously as to be upset by such a thing.

Was this a good way for a new member to introduce himself? I would say definitely not! But so what. People do stuff. <shrug>

I really cannot identify any harm that has been done to me, to the community, to the forum, or to anyone. It might make it difficult to take 'Aston Gerard' seriously but that's his problem, not ours.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Markrlondon said:


> We've been had. It was and is harmless. We should just take it in good humour.


 It's been done too many times in the past, it's not funny anymore. IMHO. :wink:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

kevkojak said:


> The more I think about this...it has to be a wind up.
> 
> Can the mod's check Aston Gerards IP address against Bond's please?? :biggrin:


 :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2016)

Markrlondon said:


> But what trust in this scenario? I don't know what trust I could have had that could now be gone. It's just a joke. It's not serious. As a practical joke I think it was funny and it worked well. People were taken in and that is what makes it funny. We should not take ourselves so seriously as to be upset by such a thing.
> 
> What this a good way for a new member to introduce himself? I would say definitely not! But so what. People do stuff. <shrug>


 your opinion, i have mine, it wouldn't be a forum without it and i dont buy fakes :thumbsup:

i see cupcake has arrived..oh joy


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Stan said:


> It's been done too many times in the past, it's not funny anymore. IMHO. :wink:


 This sort of cleverly pitched windup is pretty rare in my experience.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Markrlondon said:


> This sort of cleverly pitched windup is pretty rare in my experience.


 You should have joined in 2003. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2016)

Markrlondon said:


> This sort of cleverly pitched windup is pretty rare in my experience.


 nothing clever about it, anyone can be a troll on a forum, it takes very little intelligence, we have our own resident one, do we need another?


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Stan said:


> You should have joined in 2003. :laugh:


 If the last time something like this happened was 13 years ago surely it hasn't happened all that often!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Markrlondon said:


> If the last time something like this happened was 13 years ago surely it hasn't happened all that often!


 No Mark it started in 2003 and ran for some years, ask Roy if you need clarification. :wink:


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Bruce said:


> nothing clever about it, anyone can be a troll on a forum, it takes very little intelligence, we have our own resident one, do we need another?


 I haven't seen any trolling. A troll never, ever admits to it.

This was a joke but a troll is never joking.

As a joke it was quite clever in my opinion because it was pitched at a level that was just about believable, despite using very cliché phraseology.

As I said, we need to stop taking ourselves so seriously. Take it in good humour.



Stan said:


> No Mark it started in 2003 and ran for some years, ask Roy if you need clarification. :wink:


 What was it exactly?

And let's be honest, even if it did run for "some years", it was still a long time ago and doesn't make windups a regular thing.

I agree with the principle that if practical jokes like this were too common then it would be annoying, but one here and there causes no harm. I can still recognise no harm that has been done by this joke (other then, it seems, to some egos!).


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Markrlondon said:


> I haven't seen any trolling. A troll never, ever admits to it.
> 
> This was a joke but a troll is never joking.
> 
> ...


 A guy named Andy with multiple forum names, Roy has the full list, I only remember a few. The forum software is much more capable now. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2016)

Markrlondon said:


> I haven't seen any trolling. A troll never, ever admits to it.
> 
> This was a joke but a troll is never joking.
> 
> ...


 i am not taking myself too seriously, never have never will, i like a joke just like everyone else, but this was a total stranger from the other side of the planet that thought it would be funny to introduce himself by taking the piss, we have an introduce yourself section for that.

our resident troll would NEVER EVER admit to anything :wink:

anyway, this is a totally pointless discussion, you found it funny i didnt, lets leave it there :thumbsup:


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Stan said:


> A guy named Andy with multiple forum names, Roy has the full list, I only remember a few. The forum software is much more capable now. :wink:


 Thanks. Ah well, rather different and a long time ago.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Markrlondon said:


> Thanks. Ah well, rather different and a long time ago.


 Human nature will always revert to type, IMO.


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

I will believe this guy if he ever gets involved


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Markrlondon said:


> I can still recognise no harm that has been done by this joke (other then, it seems, to some egos!).


 :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Yep, just as I said. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2016)

Stan said:


> Yep, just as I said. :laugh: :laugh:


 seeing weakness where there is none


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Bruce said:


> seeing weakness where there is none


 Not a devotee of Sun Tzu then? :laugh:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I'm still wondering about the solid wooden boxes.

Later,
William


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2016)

William_Wilson said:


> I'm still wondering about the solid wooden boxes.
> 
> Later,
> William


 :laugh:



Stan said:


> Not a devotee of Sun Tzu then? :laugh:


 _The supreme art of war is to subdue the enemy without fighting._ :laugh:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> I'm still wondering about the solid wooden boxes.
> 
> Later,
> William


 I suspected you had a fetish for them. :laugh: :laugh:

Sorry for the two LoLs, it can become infectious. 



Bruce said:


> :laugh:
> 
> _The supreme art of war is to subdue the enemy without fighting._ :laugh:


 Or make him look the clown he is. :wink:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Stan said:


> I suspected you had a fetish for them. :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> Sorry for the two LoLs, it can become infectious.


 I enjoy exploring minor points to an extreme. :biggrin:

I would think producing a particle board container and placing a genuine veneer on it would be more expensive than just making the whole thing from proper wood. I realise it's a wind up, but there is no excuse for lackadaisical copy in a fake advert. :angry: :laugh:

Later,
William


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> I enjoy exploring minor points to an extreme. :biggrin:
> 
> I would think producing a particle board container and placing a genuine veneer on it would be more expensive than just making the whole thing from proper wood. I realise it's a wind up, but there is no excuse for lackadaisical copy in a fake advert. :angry: :laugh:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Indeed.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I was just notified for some inexplicable reason that Koç Holding is trending on Facebook! Now that's funny. :laugh:

Later,
William


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> I was just notified for some inexplicable reason that Koç Holding is trending on Facebook! Now that's funny. :laugh:
> 
> Later,
> William


 What's Face........

Oh, forget it. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2016)

Stan said:


> What's Face........
> 
> Oh, forget it. :wink:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Stan said:


> What's Face........
> 
> Oh, forget it. :wink:


 I said it was inexplicable. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm watching The Omega Man (1971) at the moment, mostly for the musical score. :wink:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Stan said:


> I'm watching The Omega Man (1971) at the moment, mostly for the musical score. :wink:


 I saw that film at the drive-in when it was new and many, many times since. Though the least popular of Heston's cautionary triple bill, it was certainly more believable and in tune with the times than Planet of the Apes was.

Later,
William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> I said it was inexplicable. :wink:
> 
> Later,
> William


 I`m sure I`ll somehow manage to survive without knowing :laugh:


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

I only found this thread today and have just laughed my way through the lot from start to finish. In a way I wish it had been genuine, fair play to the Op for confessing. I don't think there would be any watch forums who would have fallen for that scam had it been real.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2016)

Muddy D said:


> I only found this thread today and have just laughed my way through the lot from start to finish. In a way I wish it had been genuine, fair play to the Op for confessing. I don't think there would be any watch forums who would have fallen for that scam had it been real.


 sorry,still dont get it, not a way to introduce yourself to a group of strangers IMO, i have good sense of humour and if an existing member had done that it would be hilarious.

its a bit like starting a new job and turning up the first day dressed as Yogi Bear, yes funny, but also a bit weird IMHHO


----------



## Andyj56 (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm guessing that my offer of £100 for the lot will not be accepted now, the fact that they never existed seems a lame excuse to me! :sadwalk:


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2016)

Andyj56 said:


> I'm guessing that my offer of £100 for the lot will not be accepted now, the fact that they never existed seems a lame excuse to me! :sadwalk:


 i would up your offer if i was you before they are gone :yes:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

My ego is very much bruised as a result, Im going to contact Mach for immediate counselling as two layers of aluminium foil are still allowing the voices through again, and I've run out of Gabapentin til Tuesday. :yes:


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2016)

mel said:


> My ego is very much bruised as a result, Im going to contact Mach for immediate counselling as two layers of aluminium foil are still allowing the voices through again, and I've run out of Gabapentin til Tuesday. :yes:


 i do a nice line in Chinese Gabapentin :thumbsup:


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Well I for one am just glad that there isn't some sweaty Rolf-alike crying into his Fosters with all the meaness that we have shown on this thread.

I can see the funny side so fair play.


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Still not joining in the rest of the forum at all ? Don't be shy now


----------



## Nobbythesheep (Apr 23, 2016)

Unfortunately this thread seems to have run out of steam, and being a noob it would have been impolite of me to have commented, but looked pretty good while it lasted.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Well Nobby TS, it's also a shame the watches didn't look as good as the thread! :swoon:


----------



## Nobbythesheep (Apr 23, 2016)

mel said:


> Well Nobby TS, it's also a shame the watches didn't look as good as the thread! :swoon:


 Unfortunately this thread seems to have run out of steam, and being a noob it would have been impolite of me to have commented, but looked pretty good while it lasted.

I had to do a search on the watches - not great, are they?


----------



## Jay2 (10 mo ago)

Well Aston Gerard was first viewed (by me) on Channel 651 Auction World.

While these had diamonds and the price tags you mention as i remember a tacky black tag with (a made up) RRP...

Auction World and Aston Gerard like any business sell cheap for maxim profits.

Yes they had diamonds but what are the three 'c's" on the diamonds.

My advise and you won't make a profit. Nor break even on your purchases.,

Take to get appraised and sell to a pawn broker. With this and bear in mind Aston Gerard is not a high end watch maker. I can't even find a website ): and they to me are not wanted for the price paid. } Toyota watch for IWC prices, I think not

Good luck


----------



## Jay2 (10 mo ago)

Totally agree with the remarks and comments on Aston Gerard., China thought of a decent posh name to brand. As mentioned Action World channel 651 were clever like all ..... auction channels (Jems TV comes to mind). We are like puppets and take in the BS blah blah sales pattern....

We get sucked in a 'Auction and we never even do our research while we are about to buy.

Live and learn ah


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Jay2 said:


> Totally agree with the remarks and comments on Aston Gerard.


 Did you just sign up to tell us that, or are you planning to be an active member of the forum? If the latter, welcome and do please introduce yourself in the relevant section.

It's always interesting to see these old threads revived. The really remarkable thing is it accumulated 6 pages of comments on a brand no one thinks is any good. :laugh:

For the record, "Aston-Gerard" (WIPO registered Aug 2003 - Mar 2012) and "Aston-Gerard Precision" (UK registered Aug 1999 - Mar 2009) were trademarks owned by a British company named Tetherfield Limited. Tetherfield was incorporated in March 1982 and first filed accounts in 1987. The company appointed liquidators in May 2012, along with two others at the same address: KLAUS-KOBEC DIRECT LIMITED and DIRECT MAIL SERVICES LIMITED. There is a record of "Aston-Gerard" on the China online trademark register, but that is also owned by Tetherfield.

"Klaus Kobec" was registered in February 1997 to Antoni Fields of Finchley, London, but in Aug 2001 became the property of Solar Time Ltd, based in Hong Kong. It still exists as a watch brand and retailer of watches. https://www.klauskobec.com/

Antoni Fields was one of the directors of Tetherfield Limited. In the 1995 annual return his directorships were listed as:-

CHANNEL 7 (UK) LIMITED, EUROVISION INTERNATIONAL LIMITED, HUDSON FORBES ASSOCIATES LIMITED, INTERNET COMMERCIAL INFORMATION SERVICES LIMITED, PIZZA BOXES INTERNATIONAL LIMITED, TELEVISION INFORMATION NETWORK LIMITED, THE TELEPHONE DIRECTORY COVER LIMITED, TONECLAIM LIMITED, WEST CENTRAL DESIGN LIMITED.

There is also @Always"watching"'s entertaining account of his own brush with Aston-Gerard. Do you still have it, Honour?

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/96907-the-infamous-watch-thread/&do=embed

There is also the interesting question of what this thread is doing in "Vintage Watches", though where it should be moved to would be another interesting question.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I had almost forgotten about that watch dear @spinynorman and I had a good laugh when you resurrrected that thread of mine.

One amusing thing is that I have been saving a couple of "infamous" watches acquired recently to show on the Forum at some time - watches that I actually have a sneaking affection for but are of brands that one might be a bit embarrassed about as a member of a watch forum. :biggrin:

As for the Aston Gerard I wrote about back in 2015, I don't remember getting rid of it and I must see if I can dig it out some time.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Jay2 said:


> Well Aston Gerard was first viewed (by me) on Channel 651 Auction World.
> 
> While these had diamonds and the price tags you mention as i remember a tacky black tag with (a made up) RRP...
> 
> ...


 It's four "c's" mate, unless they moved the goalposts while I wasn't looking... and this thread was outed as a spoof about 6 years ago... still, excellent input, 10/10. :biggrin:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

kevkojak said:


> It's four "c's" mate


 I didn't understand this when it was three Cs. I can think of a couple of C's that might be appropriate, but it's a family forum.


----------

